# Did raspberry leaf tea work for you?



## trudie100

Hey ladies

for those of you who have already given birth, if you tried raspberry leaf tea prior to labor did it work for you? 

Ive read that its not meant to induce (i.e. bring on labor early) but that its meant to help alot _once you go into labor

Its apparently meant to make the 2nd stage and pushing etc... quicker and more effective

I just wondered if anyone tried it and thinks it did make a positive difference to their birth? or if anyone drank it and went into labor early! ha xxx_


----------



## Tacey

It's obviously difficult to say if it helped, but Alice did shoot out (a bit too quickly!) and the placenta came out without any injection as soon as I stood up about 15 minutes after the birth. When the midwife rubbed my belly afterwards to help my uterus to contract, she was quite surprised that it already had.
I started drinking a few cups of tea a day from about 37 weeks, and I went into labour at 40+4.


----------



## feeble

Its hard to say without any basis for comparison! 

I noticed when i started with RLT that i wee'd less, that my belly felt 'firmer' 

My labour was 27 hours and i needed my waters broken, it certainly didnt help with the first stage, the 2nd stage was easy/quick but i think that had more to do with positioning than any tea... Plus my mum and grandma both told me it took 20mins to to push out baby at the end and thats exactly how long it too x


----------



## teal

I drank RLT from about 34 weeks. I'm not sure if it helped or not. My labour was less than 7 hour start to finish but it was an emergency forceps due to my baby being in distress so I wasn't really pushing for that long before he was pulled out.


----------



## Danielleee

I started drinking RLT at 35 weeks, gave birth at 41+1 but only pushed for 16 minutes, i like to think it helped but who knows :flower: x


----------



## xsadiex

I drank and took rlt since 32 weeks and for my first the pushing stage was half an hour which is good for a first. It could have been the squatting position which helped too though - it's hard to know what caused what.


----------



## NaturalMomma

It's just a uterine toner. You probably won't feel any effects of it during labor/birth. I drank it with ds2 and had a 25 hour labor with 50 minutes of pushing.


----------



## Duejan2012

i took it from 33 weeks with ds and did not with dd. so this time with ds my labor was only 8 ours. the second stage of labor was only 3 hours and that includes pushing. i pushed about 4 times. with dd it was a 13 hour labor and i pushed for 3 hours so i say yes it worked!! i will drink it again with my next LO too


----------



## trudie100

Thanks ladies x


----------



## steph.

I think it helped. Started it along with epo at 35 weeks. Went into labour at 37+3. Labour only lasted 3 hours, and she was out in 2 pushes!


----------



## Gretaa

I drank like 4 cups of it a day since 34th week (roughly) and the pushing stage for me lasted 1hr and 20min and it was the hardest part of labour...I had episiotomy as well, so no, it didn't help me at all


----------



## Jaysmummy

I didn't drink it with my 1st and ended up with a long labour and assisted delivery.

Drank it from 32 weeks with my 2nd, quick labour and 9 minute pushing stage

Definitely doing it again this time

xx


----------



## donnalou

I think it worked for me. I had a planned homebirth, to cut a long story short.
The Midwife came to see me and left at 8.30am saying I was 2cm dilated and to ring back when contractions lasted 60 seconds as they were only 45 seconds, by 10am I was screaming at Hubby to get the Midwife back as I needed to push. The Midwife arrived at 10.30 and I was fully dilated, I started pushing at 10.45 and Rosie was born at 11.27. I'm sure if the first Midwife had stayed it would have been even quicker.


----------



## camerashy

Yes def. Worked for me :) 

On dd3 ( born April 2011) , I took 1 cup(1 teabag) a day from week 36-38
I then took 1cup( 2 teabags) from week 38-40

My labours are quite short tbh but in literally pushed 3 times + she was out + out of all my pregnancies / births this time from using rlt my uterus really shrunk afterwards even the nurse commented when visiting me at home :) 

Will def be using again for this baby 

Best of luck x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I drank 1 cup from 31 weeks and upped it every 2 weeks till 37 weeks where i had 4 cups - Pushing stage - 8mins! so definitely worked for me :)


----------



## Emerald

I drank it with both my pregnancies.
I think I would say it helped, one thing I know for sure .. it tastes good ! x


----------



## stardust599

I would say it helped the pushing stage for me, my LOs head did get stuck at the end but overall pushing was very quick xx


----------



## TaysMommy08

my body pushed for me 3 times and she was out-SERIOUSLY!
It didnt even take 2 mins !!

I will defo recommend raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## TaysMommy08

the general rule i read how to take it was 1 cup from 32-34 weeks, then 2 cups from 34-36 weeks and then 3 cups 36+


----------

